# Did you get drawn?



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Got mine too!!!!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Area J...

Btw, Ferris State and other archery deer hunters...please remember that it is illegal to take a turkey over a bait pile and if you take a turkey while you're deer hunting over a bait pile, that's what you're doing. 

That's the #1 fall turkey hunting violation and the CO's watch for it whenever they can. If you have a bait pile in the area when you come out with a turkey over your shoulder, you'll be ticketed...you can argue where you actually shot the bird with the judge. At least, that's what a lot of CO's up here do. 

It's a lot more fun to take a fall turkey by calling, anyway.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Successful for unit L private land.
My son fell off his skateboard and hurt his arm though. We're not sure if he will be able to hunt or not. Doc says 6 more weeks before the cast can come off.


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

:woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: I got drawn finally!!!!


----------



## ROSCORack (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe my luck is changing!!
I drew my 2nd permit in one year!
I will be hunting unit J for fall and I was successful in Roscommon this past spring.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

My son and me both drew for private property.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I HAD to get a Tag so I could something about the Darn Turkeys where I Duck Hunt.:lol: :evilsmile The Turkeys roost in the trees along the river I Duck hunt on. When I go in to hunt Ducks, they alert everything within ear shot that something is moving on the ground. FRANK.


----------



## g0bbler (May 24, 2006)

*Successful Hunt:* *Hunt Date(s):*10/02/06 - 11/14/06 *Hunt Description:*UNIT GB - GENERAL *Area:*0402

My brother and I were successful. Good luck to everyone! 

-g


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Allegan County Turkeys are in trouble- I got my public land permit.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

the DNR said:


> Congratulations! You are successful in the 2006 Fall Turkey Drawing.




Is the "general" tag only good on public land, or private _ and _ public?


----------



## choop (Dec 1, 2003)

I was successful drawing for private land unit GB. I have one site secured, hunting pumpkin patches where the turkeys have a been nuiscance to the farmer. Wouldn't mind having a back up though.... Chris


----------

